# Challenge v8



## Lesgsy (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi
Just received my plans from Coles thay seem to be a good set but some things aren't covered like centre crank bearing/oil pump and gear sizes.has anyone built this engine and had this problem?
Thanks Les.


----------

